# Irrigation.....can you not afford it?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb on irrigation....some costs...and affects. This is all the rage in the Western end of TN in the soybean and cotton flat country. Some very good information here. Today's grain pricing has changed the general outlook of this valuable asset.

Regards, Mike


----------

